
Do professors research by the research method of PhD or other advanced? - seiitaishogun
Do professors research by the research method of PhD or other advanced?
======
mindcrime
What do you mean by "the research method of PhD"?

"Other advanced" what, exactly?

~~~
seiitaishogun
In phd degree have "research method" course, phd student will learn how to
research in that course. "Other advanced" is professor will research by other
way different than phd, or may be by advanced way.

